# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  جديد :: أحمد دعسان يغني لسوريا [ مش متخلي ]

## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*
 


*BSMLH**.**NET*

*تقدّم وحصريا

**
النشيد الجديد

**{ مش متخلي** }
*

لمنشد الشباب
*أحمد دعسان*





 

{ كلمات }
*جهاد محاسينو
*

 

 { ألحان }
*أحمد دعسان*


 

 { توزيع }
*محمود عمار*


 

 { الاشراف الفني }
*محمد الغرابلي*


 

 { تم التسجيل في }
* استديوهات* *همسات* *للانتاج الفني*

 *عمان   - الاردن*


 
 

*{* *للتحميل* *}*
* رايت كليك & حفظ باسم
* النسخة بموسيقى
 

http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/Msh_Mt5li.mp3

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

يعني ما بنقدر نحكي غير الله يهونها على اهلنا في سوريا

ويسلموو على الجديد هدوء عاصف

تقبل مروري  :Smile:

----------

